# Is $10 per t-shirt reasonable?



## Krome Ink (Jan 15, 2010)

I have just been quoted $10 just for the front image on Untitled Document top left picture.

Is this seriously expensive? I was thinking it would work out at about $4 per t-shirt.


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

How many t-shirts are you ordering?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

You need to list all the factors:
- What quantities are you ordering?
- Who is paying for the garment?
- What garment is it going on?
- Does it need to print white ink or not? (You mentioned the image in the top left, but did not state what color shirt)
- How many different sizes (and quantities of each size) does it go on?
- How fast do you want the printed shirts?

All of these factors goes into pricing. Then the decorator has to take all their own factors (cost of equipment, ink, how long it will take, labor cost, electric, rent / mortgage, what other jobs they have,...) into account before a price is given. I am not saying every company does all of this, but they should.

Hope this provides you some insight as to what goes on when creating a price.

Mark


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Is that a 6 color job with halftones? I agree its all about the quantity ordered and is it including the blank.


----------



## Krome Ink (Jan 15, 2010)

I am supplying the t-shirts and the quantity is 150.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

And the color of the shirt would be?


----------



## Krome Ink (Jan 15, 2010)

White and dark blue.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Krome Ink said:


> White and dark blue.


Since you posted this in the DTG forum I'd assume that's the printing method your being quoted.....that said, $10 is high for the white and a little low for the blue, the guy is probably averaging your cost per shirt.....but I'm just gussin'


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

10$ is a good price (including garment) on darks for that size design done with DTG


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

These guys use a Kornit, arguably the best DTG on the market ContractDTG - Premier source for digitally printed garments.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Krome,

One more question... why are you going with dtg printing? Are there specific reasons you have for this? Just curious and want to make sure that you have explored all the options.

The other question I missed was how big does the design have to be (i.e. size on the largest size t-shirt)? If you want the design to be on 5 sizes of shirt (S, M, L, XL, XXL), you might require a larger format dtg printer than one that prints 16" wide. This could also increase the cost.

Mark


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

> These guys use a Kornit, arguably the best DTG on the market ContractDTG - Premier source for digitally printed garments.


Not really.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Def to high for white if wholesale sub- For Darks so so-- 

Don't see how Kornit so amazing when it doesn't have best print quality output print heads...
Ask guy above me for quote : )


----------



## Krome Ink (Jan 15, 2010)

They are only being printed on one size, Medium. 

I didnt set out to go with DTG that was all that was offered to me.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Then the other options you could consider is direct screen printing and plastisol transfers. I would suggest you do some research on how these two applications differ from dtg printing to see what your target market would prefer and what would put more money in your pocket.

Mark


----------



## Krome Ink (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok just checked out the plastisol transfers and I dont like the way they come out. Doing research on screen printing now.

Thanks


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Krome Ink said:


> Ok just checked out the plastisol transfers and I dont like the way they come out. Doing research on screen printing now.
> 
> Thanks


What did you not like about plastisol transfers?


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

The ? is why was you thinking $4 a shirt ? Sound like you been lurking on the threads here and have heard of what it may cost in ink and made your own price up. What size is the image again and what quantity agian?

Send me the file at print size.


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

You in the UK? take that in to account, pounds not $. Europe limits textile imports and there is usually a 20% import tax . Most machines (inks) are Japanese,Israeli, American made that have 0% import taxes, or almost, with the US but 16% to 20% with Europe. You are looking for 150 pieces ( 75 per design) 2 sides, one large print and one medium in full color on darks and lights for less than 6 pounds a shirt (that's before the 17.5% VAT or after?)? Silkscreen in bigger quantities if you are looking to sell those at 15 pounds or less and make money. In screens alone you are dropping almost a pound per shirt .30 pence per color per shirt,etc... 4$ seems awfully cheap.


----------



## Krome Ink (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I have now found one in the UK for $7.50 per shirt so I will be going with them and reassessing my strategy for the next load that I do.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

loloxa said:


> ... You are looking for 150 pieces ( 75 per design) 2 sides, one large print and one medium in full color on darks and lights for less than 6 pounds a shirt (that's before the 17.5% VAT or after?)?


I believe, based on the original post, that the user is only looking for a single print location. Or else, he indicated that he was quoted $10 JUST for the front print, which is what he was trying to compare to. Just a note! Maybe I misunderstood (misread) the first post, though...


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Justin has your 782 arrived yet?


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 25, 2009)

According my breakdown it would still hit at about $10 a shirt, and alot of people say I don't charge enough. But that's just my 2 cents. LOL


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 25, 2009)

Krome Ink said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I have now found one in the UK for $7.50 per shirt so I will be going with them and reassessing my strategy for the next load that I do.


 
The problem you run into with going out the country is shipping and customs.

Are you really saving $2.50 per shirt by going to the U.K.?

I just ordered supplies out of china for another business I own. Incredibly great prices...so I thought.....then $350 in shipping, then it got stuck in customs, then I had to hire a broker to process the paper work ($500) and now my supplies cost me the same exact amount as buying them from a local supplier.


So sometime saving money in one way will end up costing you in another.


----------



## Krome Ink (Jan 15, 2010)

I have the t-shirts already in the UK. All I have to do is now get them printed. This is the first time I have done this so if it screws up I can learn from it. 

What I ideally need is one place where I can get them manufactured, printed and sent to me.


----------



## monkeyinadryer (Sep 29, 2006)

Our price point would be $9.54 for whites, $10.54 for darks. Includes shirt and free shipping. I think the $10.00 is a fair price.

Andrea


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

WholesalePrint said:


> Justin has your 782 arrived yet?


No 782, for me...... I have indeed been busy, printing, however!


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

what do you have


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

Justin Walker said:


> I believe, based on the original post, that the user is only looking for a single print location. Or else, he indicated that he was quoted $10 JUST for the front print, which is what he was trying to compare to. Just a note! Maybe I misunderstood (misread) the first post, though...


My mistake, I just figured he was being quoted for the designs he posted ( which is a 2 sided work), so 10$ a piece for the front design is doable for a 75 pieces run, I'd do it.

@ratdaddy: I think he is in the UK already, so the hassle would be to send the shirts to the US and back.

Also Justin out of curiosty, what are you running on darks? 

Curios very much.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Read the other post. then a secret to the public shall be.

good luck


----------

